# Dont be dumb



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Heard this on the radio today and I say hey..I know some folks like that. 
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...the-dumb-song-new-album-call-me-lucky-758067/


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Heard this on the radio today and I say hey..I know some folks like that.
> https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...the-dumb-song-new-album-call-me-lucky-758067/


Thanks bigwheel, . . . I needed a laugh, . . . that one hit the spot.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Dwight. It seemed to be the plight of some folks I know. Some old demons are stubborn to come out. Takes a lot of prayers and fasting to drag some of those rascals into the Son Light. Glad the Lord loves us and treats us gentle.


----------

